# Help Nay Nay Isn't opening her mouth to feed with syringe



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nay is hungry she's crying for food but when I try to feed her she wont open her mouth I put her back in with Momma until I get some advice Momma is feeding her as I type- but she's down 1 gram  She needs to be gaining not losing! I was able to get alittle food in her earlier but now she wont take it at all I'm confused!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ok....try to see if you can open her mouth. The jaws should move freely when you try to open the beak with your fingers. Let me know if her jaws will open.

Also if you can post a pix that is clear and shows her head and eyes that will be helpful.

NOTE: The easiest way to get a close-up pix of the head is to take the pix at a normal camera setting, auto focus and flash setting and about 18" away from her. When you download the pix to the computer use the crop tool and just crop the head. This will enlarge that eara like a close-up.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok let me get a picture


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Good luck and let me know about the mouth....that is important, just in case it is a health issue, and I can advice on all the things you might need.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

OK I had to start a new thread because I can't figure out how to load pics on here once I start a thread- oK her mouth does open- just not very easily as if she opens it only when she wants- I posted pics (sorry 1 of my triplets got ahold of my husbands Cannon camera & It wont focus so we had to use his Iphone to take pictures I hope these pictures are good- I have the brooder set up (found a small cardboard box & all but I want to make sure she was eating so she's with momma right now still eating as I type boy she must've been really hungry  poor little girl  if you notice in the pictures Her Eyes are not fully open she's 11 days and her Beak appears to be very long at the end going past her mouth is that normal??


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

When you try to open her mouth does she make a sound like it hurts? If Momma is feeding her make sure that no food gets on her face or impacts in her mouth.

I'll go look at the pix's


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Not really like she hurts like she doesnt know shat shes doing maybe she opens her mouth to hiss at me plenty so im.confused


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If she is swallowing fine with what the Mom is feeding and the mouth stays free of built up food then her throat is working fine. Keep an eye on her though and check the opening of the beak a few times a day. 

The worst case scenario is that a small chick can develop lock-jaw that can hinder the beak from opening.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If she is swallowing fine with what the Mom is feeding and the mouth stays free of built up food then her throat is working fine. Keep an eye on her though and check the opening of the beak a few times a day. 

The worst case scenario is that a small chick can develop lock-jaw that can hinder the beak from opening.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Should I keep her with mom and assist feed or pull her completly I want to do what is best for her


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If the Mom is feeding and she is digesting what is being fed then she should be fine with Mom. You have a good Mommy bird to accept a baby back to the nest. The only time you would have to assist feed (with dilute formula with a little plain yogurt mixed in) is if the crop doesn't look like it has enough fluids.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

What about her weight ? Shes under weight how do we get her weight up


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Something like this may help with weight if you are handfeeding: http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/instant-ounces.html


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok thank you ordering now


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Good luck and keep us posted  ((((HUGS)))


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I will do you have so helpful thank you


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Update nay nay is eating I have tokinda get her to open her mouth by lightly using the syringe last feeding she took 4ml and is up 2 grams striels is this ok


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Correction she is up to 40 grams at 12 days old


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Great job!  It sounds like you have turned things around.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Im feeding,her on her schedule also is,that ok


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I also meant to say you have awesome eyes to catch her yellow crest I just noticed the fuzz today


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes....let her set the schedule for you. That's the best way for her  I can't wait to see when she feathers out.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Me either especially when I never expected a pied lol ill post pics soon!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see the little sweetie


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Angelmommy, are you just assist feeding? How many times are you feeding 4mls ? seems she is putting on weight now congrats, cant wait to see a photo. Mine seem to be a little underweight too, still contemplating assist feeding...


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

No I pulled Nay Nay shes in a Brooder but because shes so underweight


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Striels I have another question im feedi ng Nay Nay every 3 hours when her crop appears to be emptied should I continue this schedule thru out the night she just finished eating 5ML she was full and falling asleep on me so we quite any suggestions


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I never fed thru the night. What I did was feed the last feeding as late as I could at night, and the morning feeding as early as I could.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok good to know thank you


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Striels nay nay is wonderful and has finally caught onto the feedings I let her eat what she wants so last night she had 6ml this morning at 6 she had 5ml and 3 1/2 at9:30 shes up to 43grams so shes gaining and is 14 days old how much should she weigh at this point? He feathers are coming in beautifully I will post pictures later


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK....look at her and see if she looks plump and proportionate to the weight she is. It's not a matter of what weight she should be of what age it is a matter of does she look like she is developing good overall. ALL babies vary in weight. Some babies have large bones and others have a delicate bone structure.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh she looks great ill post full body shots later right now my triplets are running me crazy lol


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Then she is doing fine for her age and weight then. Can't wait to see her


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

I cant wait to see her either !! How is Bam bam doing? 
Do you have them in the same room so they can visit or in a seperate room?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Shes in a brooder but I do let momma visit her bam bam seems happy shes out eating alot more and soaking up the sun


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad to hear that Nay Nay is doing better.


----------

